# Robert Jordan and his prologues



## danr62 (May 10, 2013)

This is more of a rant than anything else, but I could never figure out how Robert Jordan decided what should go in a prologue and what should go in a regular chapter. I'm reading Winter's Heart again now, and I keep asking myself if this prologue will ever end. Also, it shows POVs from both main characters and side charactes.


----------

